# Tecumseh Snow King Carb Question



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I was working on a JD snowblower with an 8 horse Tecumseh Snow King engine. When its idling the rpms keep jumping, no matter where the throttle is set, but when its under a load it runs fine. When the rpms are jumping the entire outter throttle assembly is moving, so I think that its something inside the carb that is causing it, but Im not sure what. If you hold the cable to keep it from moving it also runs fine then. If anyone has any suggestions or experiences similar to this I'd appreciate any help


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Those tecumseh make carb it pita to make run smooth. I suggested try sea foam you can find at Meijer or auto shop? If you don't know what sea foam so here link. http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGas.htm

Most they don't like tiny dirty go in jet it will run like crazy.


----------



## dodge rammin (Feb 17, 2005)

Check that the throttle shaft doesn't have any side to side or up and down play - if it does that is your problem. Another option would be to put a anti-surge spring on the rod from the governer to the throttle shaft.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

they just make bad carbs and the thing is on something like that its not worth putting in a filter just gives it a place to freeze. if it runs well under load just clean the carb in the spring or do it now dependind how long it takes u


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I sprayed some carb cleaner in there but it didn't really seem to help, but I'll have to go in and clean it up better, and if that doesn't fix it I'll add the extra spring. How well does the sea foam work? I looked at the website and it looks pretty good but prior to today I've never heard of it


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I thought they was fake until I try those and notice power plus run smooth with my oldest brigg 16 hp with iron cast that have hard time to adjust carb it will smoke black then try lean then muffler become red glow so try this it seem run right that i want.

You can find sea foam at meijer for 7 dollars. it metal can


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Come to think about it, I bet there is dirt in there because when I pulled the cover off the snowblower to expose the carb I was suprised that there wasn't any air filter there.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

They don't use air filter because winter where snow so no dust.

Many small engine like that have no air filter why it easy to start plus no wet air filter cause this.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Milwaukee, I'll have to give it a try. Sounds like a pretty good product


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Milwaukee;472020 said:


> They don't use air filter because winter where snow so no dust.
> 
> Many small engine like that have no air filter why it easy to start plus no wet air filter cause this.


Makes sense, I'm used to working on mowers where air filtration is a must (and race cars where we have to change washable k&ns in between heats and features)


----------

